# sold



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

sold thxs for all the interest


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

1 or 2 t-5 tubes?


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

2 tubes ,,,,,,


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, will take $50. Can you e mail me some pics? [email protected] thanks


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry No i will not take 50, google the dam light to see pics


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

what are the bulbs that come with it and how old are they?


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

If be interested if its in good shape to buy it, You would have to send it on a greyhound for me tho, as i live in kelowna.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM'd you....................


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

ross said:


> Hi, will take $50. Can you e mail me some pics? [email protected] thanks


lol........


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

ross said:


> Hi, will take $50. Can you e mail me some pics? [email protected] thanks


Read the rules, don't low ball people man, that's just bad form.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

With all due respect I agree that lowballing is in bad form
however the seller could state the age of the fixture/bulbs or the condition, so a person can get an idea what a reasonable offer would be. I also think they could be a little friendlier with their responses. as opposed to the quote below:


sakai said:


> google the dam light to see pics


I don't find that comment in any better form, than someone making a lowball offer. This is supposed to be a "friendly" site & that was a rather rude IMO Pictures always help with the sale and it surely wouldn't have hurt to atleast post a link to the product up for sale, for specs & price comparison if nothing else. For example: 
Aquarium Lighting for Planted & Reef Aquariums: Hagen GLO T5 HO Linear Fluorescent Fixtures
Lighting - Pets & Ponds

I was interested in this too & personally would like to see a pic of the actual product as opposed to pix of a brand new one, unless it is brand new, And the approximate age would be nice as well


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pm'd you re: light..............pm #2


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

He sold it.


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

sold. sorry if i was being rude


----------

